# My photoblog- from Galway, Ireland.



## dinneenp (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,
http://photoblog.ie is my personal photography blog. It's just my favorite shots, not keeping to any one style or type of photography. A bit of everything in there. Have a look and comment if you want- thanks if you do.

I'm living in Galway so there's some pics of Galway and besides that some abstract, people, colours, architecture etc.

Cheers,
Pa.


----------

